# Can the Rockets go 4-1 in next 5?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Plagued by inconsistencies after big wins, the Rockets are coming off two of their biggest wins riding on POTW Yao Ming's shoulders. Can they keep up the good play and decent FG% against the lesser teams? Here are their next 5 matchups:

Clippers
Hornets
*Grizzlies*
Suns
Warriors

They really should win atleast 4 of those. I think they could lose drop one to the Grizz or Hornets, since both those teams have what it takes to defeat the Rockets. Grizzlies vs. Rockets should be an ugly ugly game but it's a must win for the Rockets to get into that 6th spot and abate the risk of running into Sacramento in the 1st round. The Hornets with a healthy Mashburn and Davis on the perimeter and Magloire/Brown on the inside could pull off an upset if they have a strong game.

The main thing here is the Rocket's must show some form of consistency if they want to jump up from pretender to contender. Losing to the Clippers, Suns or Warriors would cancel out the great victories we had against the Wolves and Mavs. And although the Suns vs Rockets isn't quite what it used to be, Rockets can't go in there like they did last time and get their asses handed to them.

Yao Ming, Clarence Weatherspoon and Jim Jackson have been exceptional and consistent in the last week. Francis and Mobley seem to decide before hand whether they want to play or not, and no one has really stepped up in that extra guard role (Pike, AGRiffin, Nachbar) so Gumby has stuck with playing Mobley and JJackson big minutes. Hopefully the Rockets can keep feeding it to Yao, and not stare and watch once he does have the ball. Set screens, move around, try and imitate how Sacramento works around Vlade at times (although having great shooters makes it look alot easier).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

they sure are capable of going 5 and 0, but the team itself is just too inconsistent to play 5 good games in a roll. Yao's recent success is a great sign, but it'll just make other teams pay even more attention on him. If Francis and Mobley don't pick up their shooting, then the Rockets may face some trouble even against weaker teams.
nevertheless i'll say they'll go 5-0


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I voted nasty because the last time a poll was posted, when the Rockets were on a 5 game road trip, they lost like 4 in a row. I dont want to jinx them.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Houston should be able to win at the very least 3 of the next 5 games.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*3-2*

The way they have been playing they should go 5-0, but this team seems to get a big head and have a huge letdown ftaer showing signs of greatness.

I believe they'll go 3-2 losing to the Grizzlies and Hornets... 

Stuart


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I think they will go 2-3 OR 3-2! 

4-1 and 5-0 is giving them way too much credit. 


But I still like them.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

So far, so good. 2-0 against the Clips and Hornets. An ugly game coming up against the Grizz, should be a dogfight, with both these teams playing very well and challenging Dallas for that 5th spot in the West.

How about Cuttino stepping up tonight... it's been awhile!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Out of the next three games, the Grizz should be the most challenging. I think you are capable of going 3-0 though.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Who would've thought we would start at 3-0, then end up going 3-2. Weak, weak performances by the Rockets.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

You know, at the end of the season, Rockets need to get rid of Steve Francise. This guy is selfish, and he thinks he is the guy who should lead the team. Infact, he is the one who is hurting Rockets at the moment, and if Rockets failed to appear for the 5th time in the playoffs, I'd blame Steve Francis. I guess every Rocket fan would agree with me on that.

Since the topic is going on, I predict Rockets will go 2-3 in their upcoming 5 games.


*Kings:* Rockets won't stand the pace.
*Trail Blazers:* They are _really_ on every team's tail, and will push a W for 21st consecutive playoffs appearance.
*Raptors:* Rockets will win this game against a disfunctional roster team in the NBA.
*Grizziles:* Last time you guys beat'em. This time Memphis will be looking for revenge. Watch out.
*Bucks:* Milwaukee has cooled off a little ever since the All-Star break. Rockets may win the contest.


----------

